# Diasabled vets pay



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I just saw this elsewhere, & thought I would post it as a " Reality check" for others to see;

Senators are paid $169,300 with the $4100 raise they're getting
brings them to $173,400 plus bennies. 

Pelosi goes from $212,100 to $217,400 plus bennies. 

Justice Roberts the same as Pelosi plus bennies. 

Cheney goes from $215,700 to $221,100 

100% Diabled Veteran in the neighborhood of $2400-$3200 a month thats between $28,800 and $38,400 a year and Disabled Vets could only dream of a retirement program like those on the Hill have. 

The thing that really chaps me is that except for a handful none of them has ever dodged a bullet or anything else except scandal. They say they spend our money wisely and the only ones I see them spending wisely for is themselves. 

Oh, Just so you know a 100% Disabled Veteran got a $66.81 a month raise. All I'm saying is they should do the right thing by Veterans. 

If you think they're doing right by Veterans go ahead and delete this. If you think they could do better by our Vets then pass this on and consider sending it to Washington. 

Please remember the people that were willing to give it ALL !!


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Why set your sights so low? CEO of most couperations gets much more. Most of the saliries of most movie stars are more than the disabled vet gets. I am a 100 % service conected vet. I get enough to get by on.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

"I am a 100 % service conected vet. I get enough to get by on."

I too am 100% service connected - am I supposed to be Grateful they give us anything???


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

No! only compared to the ones that he list it is simply imposible to compare us to the Vice poresident, Seantiors, and Repersentaves. There are only a few of them. The last time I chect they are many more 100% disabled vetreans than all of them togeather.

If he was trying to compare any Vice President, Seantiors and Reoresentaves to Disabled Vets he did it in the woring way.


----------



## gardenfay (Nov 26, 2007)

Old Vet; 
i agree with you. my husband is a 60% (50% compensable) combat-disabled Vietnam veteran.
I wish he could get 100% in some ways; but in other ways, i think it is still good for him mentally to work as long as he can - and he does too.
But i do think the 100% amount is fair. 
Just because bigtime ceos and politicians make a killing; that doesn't mean the amounts currently given to 100% vets are not adequate.
Does it pay any of you guys back who were injured? no, especially not those hurt in combat. but there is no way to do that.
hey, there are lots of people in society who do the very best things that are never even close to being compensated for what they do with money. never will happen in this life.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I'd suggest that we let all the Representatives, Senators and President perform their duties for FREE - no salary. Provide them with Government Housing in D.C. for the time they are there, and provide their food (prepared in one big kitchen, let them come to the dining hall to eat or eat on the economy on their own). Pay their mortgages on their homes in the state they live in. Provide them a retirement at maybe a Generals retirement scale once they leave their position. See how many of them would make a career of being an Elected Official.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

That sounds good to me. You make it a law and we will cary it out.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Old Vet said:


> Why set your sights so low? CEO of most couperations gets much more. Most of the saliries of most movie stars are more than the disabled vet gets. I am a 100 % service conected vet. I get enough to get by on.


Private CEOs & Hollywoodies are not paid by us. Big difference.

Patty


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes they are just not directily.


----------



## gardenfay (Nov 26, 2007)

i agree that i would like to see elected officials paid ALOT less.
but how would we get that done when they basically get to decide their own salaries don't they??
that should be something we get to vote on !!


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Old Vet said:


> Yes they are just not directily.


Only if you go to their movies or events.
No one takes our money & gives it to them.
Patty


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Tricky Grama said:


> Only if you go to their movies or events.
> No one takes our money & gives it to them.
> Patty


You are corect. But I have not seen anybody that caim make all their own goods from nothing. CEO are everywhere not just in Holiwood. Everythime you buy form most any buisnes (Like Wal-Mart) you are goving it to them wheither you like to or not.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

I am a Combat Veteran involuntarily retired by the Army because of physical injuries and mental conditions from service in Iraq. I would still be a soldier if they had let me. I am now compensated at 100% VA Disability due to unemployability. What I "earn"; what has been determined that I am entitled to, is $2600.00/month and free health care at the VA.

$2600./month doesn't meet the government criteria of "average" or "middle" income. 

Homesteaders and off-grid -livers aside for the moment, the average american person in a middle class neighborhood with an average priced car payment, auto insurance, home owners insurance, utility bills, mortgage, phone, food, a student loan, and a dog needs more than $650.00 / week to "live the american dream". Maybe a dinner and a movie twice a month? Maybe put aside some savings in an IRA? Have enough to buy gifts or crafts?

The idea behind "100% compensation" is that we might live a normal, safe, secure, healthy AVERAGE life. But they only pay us enough to live at a sub-average level. Also, we will never get "bonuses", or "promotions" the way "normal"people do- most folks who work can expect their income to improve over time and with effort, perhaps get into a better pay rate. We veterans get a small increase in pay each year exactly comiserate with inflation, so although the dollar amount changes, our buying power and standard of living do NOT.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

What if the goverment compensated veterans with reasonable pay while they were in service and threw away the rest?


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Im also a combat disabled vet who was discharged against my will due to disability. But, I think the compensation I receive is actually pretty good. One thing you failed to mention about the $2600 a month is that it is "TAX FREE money which is not reported as income. 

Also, the free health care although lacking and very iritating to work the system, is worth quite a bit if you had to pay for it in the private sector. Ive had 4 MRI's in the last year, which would have cost me out of pocket a total of almost $30K. A private insurance company would more than likely raise my coverage cost after that or just flat out deny me. 

I get free hunting and fishing licenses every year here in Texas, and $3 vehicle registration with Disabled veteran plates. If you are 100% schedular, your dependents get health coverage which alleviates a HUGE cost, and, your dependants gain college benefits which are essentially the same as the GI Bill. Also, if you are deemed unemployable due to disability by the VA, you have a great chance of being approved for Social Security disability which is an additional $1300-$2000 a month depending on your work history and if you have children. 

Even if you are not 100%, if you are rated at lets say 60%, you get around $1100 a month tax free, free health care, and can still work full time if you are able to. 

Dont get me wrong, I would much rather be healthy and not get the money, I mean, for the last 3 weeks I have not been able to walk and am just now finally able to stand up and I have these episodes often. But, unless you live in an area which has a high cost of living, the compensation is decent. I think that is a big factor is the cost of living in the are you live. Here in Texas or in Arkansas ( where Ive lived), My disability pay would support me, my wife and two children without scrimping on anything or wanting. But, my wife works full time now because I would drive her crazy all day, lol. But, my VA disability pay supported all of us for 2 years while she went to nursing school.

Im not saying that all disabled vets should not get more for the sacrifice they made, I know I would not turn it down,lol. But, I cant complain with what I get. If I lived in Cali or some high priced area, I might though.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Another fact that keeps from coming to light is that If you are 100% disability you are elegeible for Social Seurity. Thes will bring up the pay to about $3000 per month.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Rush Limbaugh talked about this subject back in 03. It was very good.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Old Vet said:


> Another fact that keeps from coming to light is that If you are 100% disability you are elegeible for Social Seurity. Thes will bring up the pay to about $3000 per month.


 I disagree ! The above statement is not EXACTLY true. You may be , determined by the V.A., to be 100% disabled,,, but many 100% disabled vets who have applied for Social Security disability have been denied. They have appealed the decision & lost as well. So, they may continue to apply for S.S. disability compensation, & be denied til they are near 70 years old, then receive their typical LOW S.S. retirement benefits, because they have not been contributing to S.S. Remember S.S. benefits have been changed , recently, making younger people to have to live longer before applying.
For those , including myself, who can get by pretty well, on their disability compensation,, that is great !! But many young families are in distress living on it. Let's say, just for example, a young soldier, who has a wife & 2 children. He is severely injured & is discharged from the military with 100% disability. SURE, his compensation may sound great ,to some people, [ app.$3042/mo ] ,, but try to compare it to what he MAY HAVE been able to earn per month over his lifetime , if he was still healthy, & had a good career. That $3000 per month/$36k per year will only increase a typical 2-4% per year, whatever is budgeted to the V.A. So, every year, counting for inflation, etc., his net income will be less & less. In 10 years, his typical income will be about $40k per year, which may be poverty status by then. Also, his/her spouse may not be able to work, either, because of staying at home to care for the disabled vet & children.
I my opinion, the overall compensation to disabled vets, & their families is not enough. The recent Dole-Shalala Commision Report, to the President & Congress did not believe compensation was enough, either. Let's see what eventually comes of their report & any action that is taken .


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

By no means is Social Security a gimme if you are 100% by the VA. But, those with 100% have a much better chance at being approved than do most individuals. I was approved for SSD while the VA was still processing my paperwork and I was only 50% at the time in the VA system. You are not automatically approved for SSD based off your VA. You are approved if you meet the requirements for SSD. Also, depending on your local SSA office, a lot of them have a habit of simply turning down the majority of first time applicants. I think they do this to just see who will appeal and keep fighting. If the person gives up, they save that money. You have to fight the SSA just like the VA. If you think you qualify for those benefits, then keep fighting for them. At least with SSD, you can get a lawyer to help you.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> I disagree ! The above statement is not EXACTLY true. You may be , determined by the V.A., to be 100% disabled,,, but many 100% disabled vets who have applied for Social Security disability have been denied. They have appealed the decision & lost as well. So, they may continue to apply for S.S. disability compensation, & be denied til they are near 70 years old, then receive their typical LOW S.S. retirement benefits, because they have not been contributing to S.S. Remember S.S. benefits have been changed , recently, making younger people to have to live longer before applying.
> For those , including myself, who can get by pretty well, on their disability compensation,, that is great !! But many young families are in distress living on it. Let's say, just for example, a young soldier, who has a wife & 2 children. He is severely injured & is discharged from the military with 100% disability. SURE, his compensation may sound great ,to some people, [ app.$3042/mo ] ,, but try to compare it to what he MAY HAVE been able to earn per month over his lifetime , if he was still healthy, & had a good career. That $3000 per month/$36k per year will only increase a typical 2-4% per year, whatever is budgeted to the V.A. So, every year, counting for inflation, etc., his net income will be less & less. In 10 years, his typical income will be about $40k per year, which may be poverty status by then. Also, his/her spouse may not be able to work, either, because of staying at home to care for the disabled vet & children.
> I my opinion, the overall compensation to disabled vets, & their families is not enough. The recent Dole-Shalala Commision Report, to the President & Congress did not believe compensation was enough, either. Let's see what eventually comes of their report & any action that is taken .


You are corect. Some of the things that SS can not take into conceradition are PTSD and other mential problems. Many of the problems covered by the VA are not covered in other areas. You may be concidered by the VA at 100% but only have 70% disability or less. If you are 100% percent by the VA you still have to appily for SS and you may be turened down. I applied for mine and was acepted imeatialy.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

SSA does take metal conditions into consideration. A large part fof my approval was based off of major depressive disorder and anxiety and the only SSD dr exam I had to go to was for a mental eval. I do not know the SSA's determinations based off of PTSD as that was not an issue in my case. Best thing everyone can do is apply. If you are turned down at first, dont give up, appeal. I was approved first time but my brother was initally turned down and then appealed and was approved.


----------

